# Azomite



## 1077 (Nov 7, 2011)

Recall some year's back the discussion /consideration of preparing a plant substrate with the use of Azomite here at APC.
Can anyone else recall or provide a link to this topic?
Interested in whether it's use was pursued.
Many thanks in advance


----------

